# Pair of Aura Sound NS12-513 12 inch subwoofers



## sirlemón (Oct 23, 2013)

Not mine but thought some might be interested in these. 

Pair of Aura Sound 12 inch Subwoofers NS12 513 4A Aurasound | eBay


----------

